# Deploy reefs



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

Is it still legal for a person to deploy things like chicken coops for fishing reefs?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

PM me the #s and will check, make sure it's not a federal memorial grounds, shellfish bedding or restricted area. Just standard SOP, no worries, fast turnaround. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

You can do it. With a permit.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Yep as stated. I looked into a few years ago but realized the squeeze wasn’t worth the juice especially with today’s electronics And places like Strikelines.


----------



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

Mac1528 said:


> PM me the #s and will check, make sure it's not a federal memorial grounds, shellfish bedding or restricted area. Just standard SOP, no worries, fast turnaround.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk





Mac1528 said:


> PM me the #s and will check, make sure it's not a federal memorial grounds, shellfish bedding or restricted area. Just standard SOP, no worries, fast turnaround.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk





Mac1528 said:


> PM me the #s and will check, make sure it's not a federal memorial grounds, shellfish bedding or restricted area. Just standard SOP, no worries, fast turnaround.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk





Twilson said:


> Is it still legal for a person to deploy things like chicken coops for fishing reefs?





Mac1528 said:


> PM me the #s and will check, make sure it's not a federal memorial grounds, shellfish bedding or restricted area. Just standard SOP, no worries, fast turnaround.
> 
> Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk



I don’t have any particular #s in mind yet just checking into it. What’s the permitting process and fee?


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

I did it a couple years ago with a buddy who took care of the permitting. From memory the rules are concrete and/or steel only. Must be 200+ pounds. Permit was about $25 per trip. Guy from the county came out and inspected it/them and put a tag on them. Once inspected you only had about a week to deploy or you had to get permit/inspected again. If you did not deploy the second time then they would not tag them s third time. Once deployed you give the county guy the number and some of them they verify


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Here's an interesting point about Strikelines. I bought a survey "area" from them. I specified a box ~25 sqmi, they went out surveyed it and gave me a report of possible artificial reefs, hardbottom, rocks/reefs etc. Basically I paid someone to do what any of us could do with our bottom machine (or technology in general), gas and time.

It was my understanding that they've already surveyed most of the area off P'cola and that any "areas" surveyed this way are never surveyed or perhaps more accurately, "sold" again. There also weren't many areas left for such a bulk survey. This said, I think they're done surveying in the area and on to other lines of business. So, if someone were to deploy reefs in "my box" _(tongue in cheek, I don't own it obviously)_, then Strikelines wouldn't have a reason to survey again and sell the new #'s. 

All this said, technically any new reef material MUST go into the Escambia LAARS east or west areas, BUT I'm certain that once the boat leaves the dock it's the wild west. I even had a Capn specifically tell me he would deviate from what was on the permit and deploy wherever I wanted.


----------

